# miss emma mottley



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

emma left us this morning, 18 years ago she was a six month old in a shelter that was closing in 2 hours and it was her last day..for the last 15 years she has been my alarm clock, gently purring in face to wake me up.. her info card at the shelter noted that "emma was good kitty" it couldn't have been more correct, we kept her and her name..


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Emma, beautiful lady.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry. It hurts to lose a friend of so many years. Her purring wake me up was the love for you taking care of her for her whole life. RIP Emma.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Your story of how you came to save her sounds like fate stepped in and Emma became that wonderful family member. Lots of happy memories and a place in your heart forever.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tghsmith,
I'm so sorry about Miss Emma:'(
She knew she was loved, and had a Forever home with you...
You were blessed to have found each other...
Miss Emma, Beautiful Girl, enjoy a Special Ray of Sunshine at the Bridge now...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

emma, was a sweet kitty with gun-fighter fast paws when needed, a lighting fast tap to other cats head and the look of next time you get the claws solve any near fights.. most often she would show off on turbo scratcher, three hits speeding the ball faster each time and then walk away leaving it spinning down..pansy the new upstart in the house was playing with the turbo, emma,who hadn't really played with in years walked over and sent the ball wizzing, "thats how you do it kid" 12 years back she had the rad cat treatment for thyroid problems,, the tech commented she's so sweet, the only one we didn't have to sedate that day for treatment. It was very sad today waking to the annoying beep of an alarm clock..


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

What a beautiful kitty. My heart goes out to you. We lost our 17 year old tabby in January. You will meet your sweet Emma again when your paths will eventually cross. Run free with the angels, Emma.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about little Emma. She was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry.  What a beautiful little girl she was, with such a sweet face. You gave each other 15 wonderful years, and she'll always be in your heart. Hugs to you.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti and emma last xmas eve, emme being good, yeti trying too..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a gorgeous coat! I don't think I've ever seen coloring like that - it looks like sable. 

"sweet" really just seems to be the perfect word for her - even curled up sleeping like that, she looks so incredibly sweet.


----------

